# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό F&U] Κλιματιστικο F&U 12075 inverter σφάλμα "FF"

## bnikou

Καλησπερα σας.Έχω το παραπανω κλιματιστικό και πριν μια εβδομαδα παρουσίασε ένδειξη "FF" και σταματησε τη λειτουργία του. Το εβγαλα από την πρίζα και μετα από λίγο ξαναλειτουργησε κανονικά για μερικες ημερες. Σήμερα το ξαναεβγαλε και πλέον λειτουργει για 20-30 λεπτά και βγάζει την ένδειξη "FF". Γνωρίζει κάποιον τί μπορεί να φταίει και πιθανό κόστος?

----------


## bnikou

τελικα βρηκα αυτο στο service  της εταιριας:

*2)Η συσκευή μου βγάζει κωδικό FF!*

Θα πρέπει να γίνει έλεγχος της συσκευής από απώλεια ψυκτικού υγρού. Τυχόν διαρροή από σωλήνωση εγκατάστασης. Επικοινωνήστε με το service.

τοFF σημαινειι  FILL FREON??
Αυριο τα νεοτερα απο τον τεχνικο..

----------


## bnikou

> τελικα βρηκα αυτο στο service  της εταιριας:
> 
> *2)Η συσκευή μου βγάζει κωδικό FF!*
> 
> Θα πρέπει να γίνει έλεγχος της συσκευής από απώλεια ψυκτικού υγρού. Τυχόν διαρροή από σωλήνωση εγκατάστασης. Επικοινωνήστε με το service.
> 
> τοFF σημαινειι  FILL FREON??
> Αυριο τα νεοτερα απο τον τεχνικο..


Ηρθε ο τεχνικός συμπλήρωσε φρέον αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε.
το κλιματιστικό δουλεύει (ο αέρας παγάκι) αλλά στα 20 λεπτά και αφού πιάσει θερμοκρασία κόψει ταχύτητα ο εσωτερικός ανεμιστήρας σταματάει και βγάζει πάλι το ff. Αν το βγάλω πό τη μπρίζα και το ξανανοίξω δουλευει κανονικά (παγάκι πάλι). Ο τεχνικός δεν ήξερε  !!!! Μου είπε ότι ΙΣΩΣ  είναι κάποιος αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας στην εξωτερική ή στην εσωτερική μονάδα.
Μέτρησα με πολύμετρο τους αισθητήρες και δείχνουν τα εξής
Εσωτερικά o RT 0,41 και ο άλλος 0,22 με το πολύμετρο στα 200κ. είναι μαζί τετράπινοι.
Στην εξωτερική μονάδα ο πλαστικός 0,41, ο ένας μεταλλικός 0,41 και ο άλλος πίσω στα στοιχεία 38,4 με το πολύμετρο πάντα στα 200Κ.  Αυτοί είναι σε 6πινο. Είναι σωστές οι ενδείξεις?  φταίνε οι αισθητήρες?
 να τους αλλάξω?

Είμαι στο τσακ να το πετάξω και να πάρω άλλο.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Με τι φρεον δουλεύει;

----------


## bnikou

> Με τι φρεον δουλεύει;


R410.
H βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε. Δεν έφταιγε η μικρή απώλεια φρέον. Αποδείχτηκε ελλατωματικό το μεταλλικό θερμίστορ (αυτό που έδινε 0,22). Αντικατασταθηκε με ένα ίδιο (5ΚW)  με κόστος 2€.Το μηχάνημα δουλευει σαν καινουριο. Καλύτερα από καινουριο. Το FF σημαίνει και "άλλη βλαβη" Πιάσε το αυγό και κουρευτο... Σε F&U σε United  και σε midea ff= φρεον ή άλλη βλαβη. Η πλακέτες του f&u και ο συμπιeστής του είναι panasonic.

----------

mikemtb73 (13-06-19)

----------


## Νικόλαος@1976

Σε παρακαλώ πολύ πάρε με τηλέφωνο αν θέλεις 6996812599 έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και δεν μπορώ να το βρω κάπου σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις τουλάχιστον που το βρήκες ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## mikemtb73

> Σε παρακαλώ πολύ πάρε με τηλέφωνο αν θέλεις 6996812599 έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και δεν μπορώ να το βρω κάπου σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις τουλάχιστον που το βρήκες ευχαριστώ πολύ


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό να βάζεις το κινητό σου σε δημόσιο φόρουμ

----------


## kga1

> R410.
> H βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε. Δεν έφταιγε η μικρή απώλεια φρέον. Αποδείχτηκε ελλατωματικό το μεταλλικό θερμίστορ (αυτό που έδινε 0,22). Αντικατασταθηκε με ένα ίδιο (5ΚW)  με κόστος 2€.Το μηχάνημα δουλευει σαν καινουριο. Καλύτερα από καινουριο. Το FF σημαίνει και "άλλη βλαβη" Πιάσε το αυγό και κουρευτο... Σε F&U σε United  και σε midea ff= φρεον ή άλλη βλαβη. Η πλακέτες του f&u και ο συμπιeστής του είναι panasonic.


Που βρήκες το ανταλλακτικό με 2€;;;

----------

